# Probleme Avec Enceinte Bose Soundlink Mini



## FanatikNinja (16 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis ma mise a jour a Yosemite, la liaison entre Ma bose Soundlink Mini et mon Mac est affreusement décalé et sacadé..

Pouvez vous aider ? Merci


----------



## RubenF (16 Novembre 2014)

Peut être une incompatibilité, existe-il un système de mise à jour pour les enceintes Bose ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h08 ----------

Peut être une incompatibilité, existe-il un système de mise à jour pour les enceintes Bose ? 



EDIT : Essaie de supprimer la parité entre eux et repaire les. En premier lieu avant de s'avancer sur quoi que ce sois


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Novembre 2014)

Même problème depuis Yosemite, aucune solution, le problème peut être résolu pour une durée de 20 secondes maximum YAHOUUUU. (Reset PRAM et re jumelage).

Décalage, saccade, c'est n'importe quoi.

J'ai une enceinte JBL sparks


----------



## RubenF (18 Novembre 2014)

Soucis avec le Bluetooth depuis Yosemite, si vous avez le même soucis sur 10.10.1 Dites le histoire qu'on vois comment trouver une solution.. ( excepté le Aux )


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Novembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Soucis avec le Bluetooth depuis Yosemite, si vous avez le même soucis sur 10.10.1 Dites le histoire qu'on vois comment trouver une solution.. ( excepté le Aux )



Mise à part une MAJ d'APPLE tu ne peux rien faire, sauf retourner sur mavericks


----------



## kaos (21 Novembre 2014)

Et dans l'avenir, il est plus judicieux d'installer un nouveau systeme sur un bout de disque dur afin de tester pour voir comment les choses se passent !


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Novembre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> Et dans l'avenir, il est plus judicieux d'installer un nouveau systeme sur un bout de disque dur afin de tester pour voir comment les choses se passent !



Ouai ou à l'avenir si APPLE pouvait faire son travail correctement ce serait pas mal non plus. 

A partir du moment ou tu proposes qqc, ça doit marcher, ça va pas plus loin.

Alors pour les sauvegardes okay, mais en plus se faire "c!"é" a installer le nouvel OS sur une partition non merci.

Il faut pas déconner, bientôt on va lire que c'est normal.


----------



## kaos (21 Novembre 2014)

Je ne peux que me ranger a tes cotés malheureusement si comme toi je ne trouve pas ça "normal" je juge ça "prudent"

A en croire le fil, tu as un macbook donc pas tout jeune, il n'est pas forcément bon de mettre les tout derniers OS sur une machine qui a quelques années. c'est pas parceque ta machine est eligible que tu vas vraiment y gagner.
Perso j'essaye d'avoir une ou deux MAJ de retard / je suis sous Lion mountain et j'envisage a peine mon passge a Mavricks (j'ai un MBP late 2011 bien boosté)

Regarde au cas ou dans les prefs systeme, parfois la qualité du son peut se mettre en tres haute qualité genre (96000Khz) ça m'étais arrivé lors d'une installation pour Audacity, ça avait tout chambouler dans mes reglages audio d'OSX avec un peu de chances ça pourrait venir de là ?


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Novembre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> Je ne peux que me ranger a tes cotés malheureusement si comme toi je ne trouve pas ça "normal" je juge ça "prudent"
> 
> A en croire le fil, tu as un macbook donc pas tout jeune, il n'est pas forcément bon de mettre les tout derniers OS sur une machine qui a quelques années. c'est pas parceque ta machine est eligible que tu vas vraiment y gagner.
> Perso j'essaye d'avoir une ou deux MAJ de retard / je suis sous Lion mountain et j'envisage a peine mon passge a Mavricks (j'ai un MBP late 2011 bien boosté)
> ...



Dans ce cas là tu proposes pas la MAJ au macbook (le miens c'est l'unibody et avec 8GO).

Mavericks est beaucoup mieux que ML, ML m'a forcé à repasser à SL. Cependant moi ma seule contrainte logiciel c'est office. 

Pour le son je trouve pas ces réglages, et je pense que le problème vient plus d'handoff.
Ensuite sans enceinte j'ai aucun problème 

P.S : les partitions c'est aussi un bon moyen d'avoir des nouveaux problèmes ...


----------



## s0ulvibe (7 Décembre 2014)

Salut à tous (au passage c'est mon premier message sur le forum) !

J'ai le même problème, j'ai une enceinte Bose Soundlink mini et depuis la mise à jour vers Yosemite, il y a un gros problème de décalage avec la vidéo quand j'utilise l'enceinte en bluetooth. Que ce soit en visionnant des vidéos sur youtube, en regardant des vidéos sur Netflix ou quelques fois du streaming. C'est vraiment problématique. Avec un câble sortie aux, aucun soucis, pas de décalage des voix par rapport aux images.

Même en écoutant de la musique sur Spotify, on remarque un décalage de une à deux secondes lorsque l'on met play. 

J'ai lu vos messages au dessus, je vous confirme, le problème ne vient pas du model de votre mac. Moi j'ai un macbook air de décembre 2013 de dernière génération. Cela vient bien de la mise à jour vers yosemite. Sur mavericks, je n'avais pas ce problème de décalage. 

Peut-être faudrait il contacter Bose, mais cela m'étonnerait fort qu'ils puissent proposer une solution. 

Affaire à suivre!!!


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Décembre 2014)

s0ulvibe a dit:


> Salut à tous (au passage c'est mon premier message sur le forum) !
> 
> J'ai le même problème, j'ai une enceinte Bose Soundlink mini et depuis la mise à jour vers Yosemite, il y a un gros problème de décalage avec la vidéo quand j'utilise l'enceinte en bluetooth. Que ce soit en visionnant des vidéos sur youtube, en regardant des vidéos sur Netflix ou quelques fois du streaming. C'est vraiment problématique. Avec un câble sortie aux, aucun soucis, pas de décalage des voix par rapport aux images.
> 
> ...



JBL même problème, donc c'est pas un problème constructeur, puis aucun problème avec autre chose qu'un mac, le seul moyen connu à ce jour, retourner sur mavericks.


----------



## Fougere57 (16 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Etant possesseur de la Bose SoundLink Mini, j'ai sûrement la solution à votre problème.
cela vient des interférences entre votre wifi et bluetooth. C'est deux moyens de communication fonctionnent sur la même gamme de fréquence soit 2,4 GHz.

Pour le résoudre, je vous conseille vivement de choisir le bon canal wifi. Chez moi canal "1" ou "13" (Attention, les microondes sont très proche du canal "13", se qui pourrait provoquer des perturbations réseau.
Ensuit, connectez dans un premier temps la Bose, puis le Wifi.

Avec cette configuration ci, j'ai beaucoup moins de problème de coupure.

Bonne Chance à tous.


----------



## mpsound (5 Juillet 2018)

il faut faire une mise à jour
branche ton enceinte sur ton ordi en USB et va sur http://btu.bose.com/?p=-1#section=start ... et la mise à jour se fera toute seule et ça remarchera ! youpi !


----------



## Locke (6 Juillet 2018)

@mpsound
Tu as l'intention de remonter tous les messages pour ce problème avec la même réponse ? C'est le deuxième que tu fais, avant de répondre regarde la date du message d'origine, celui-ci date de 2014 et l'autre c'était de 2011 !


----------



## ScapO (7 Juillet 2018)

je dis respect ...8 ans de patience depuis son inscription avant de consacrer ses deux uniques messages à deux remontées de topic.


----------

